# What's the best external WiFi antenna with regard to distance for a laptop running WIN7?



## jj1984 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello,

Just bought a signal king SK-11TN, but I'm having doubts about my purchase.

It doesn't seem to be working very well.

Which antenna is the best do you think for distance?

I want to connect to networks that are a great distance away.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you have a budget? Sometimes these antennas can be a bit expensive.


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 14, 2017)

Give me a "money's no object" option, a moderately priced option, and a beer budget option. 

But, generally, I've got a few bucks.


----------



## _Kyle_ (Nov 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-ANEW...8-1-spons&keywords=wifi+adapter+usb+3.0&psc=1

This would be something I would buy, it has nice reviews, and is pretty well priced.


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 15, 2017)

Deerling7 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-ANEW...8-1-spons&keywords=wifi+adapter+usb+3.0&psc=1
> 
> This would be something I would buy, it has nice reviews, and is pretty well priced.



What's standard wifi frequency?


----------



## _Kyle_ (Nov 15, 2017)

2.4 GHZ and 5 GHZ are standard. The one above can run at 5 GHZ.


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/USB-AC68-Dual-Band-AC1900-Adapter-Included/dp/B01I7QFR10/

This is the fastest USB Wireless AC dongle you can buy that I know of, but it needs a USB 3.0 port to run at those AC speeds.


What kind of laptop do you have? You might be able to grab an internal wifi card and swap with the one you have.


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 15, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> https://www.amazon.com/USB-AC68-Dual-Band-AC1900-Adapter-Included/dp/B01I7QFR10/
> 
> This is the fastest USB Wireless AC dongle you can buy that I know of, but it needs a USB 3.0 port to run at those AC speeds.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but speed wasn't really one of my considerations.

I'm concerned with _range_. 

I want to connect to networks miles away from my computer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 15, 2017)

You're going to be limited in range regardless of what usb dongle you buy.


jj1984 said:


> I want to connect to networks miles away from my computer


Literally miles? or exaggeration?


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 15, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> You're going to be limited in range regardless of what usb dongle you buy.
> 
> Literally miles? or exaggeration?



Literally miles.

Is this possible?

Instead of a USB device, what about something that plugs into the Ethernet jack?


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 15, 2017)

If you are operating the network that you want to connect to from miles away... I'm pretty sure ubiquiti has something that suits your needs. @beers might know more about this than me.


----------



## strollin (Nov 15, 2017)

Sounds like you want something like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYSRDJT/ref=psdc_3015438011_t2_B00NQGVLRG


----------



## beers (Nov 15, 2017)

jj1984 said:


> I want to connect to networks miles away from my computer.


Generally you'd need some sort of EIRP back from the remote end.  If it's just a home linksys then fogetaboutit.

If you are able to put a dish at the remote end there's some Ubiquti backhaul equipment like AirFiber that's pretty decent.  Depending on distance you'd have to calculate things like the curvature of the earth (Fresnel zone), transmit power vs antenna gain (EIRP), etc.

Usually the degrees of coverage of those dishes are very specific.  You'd have a hard time aiming them at any significant distance if they weren't specifically mounted.


----------



## strollin (Nov 15, 2017)

I used to get my internet service thru the type of system beers describes above.  I had an antenna on my roof similar to the antennas used by Dish or DirectTV satellite services but instead of the antenna pointing up to a satellite, it pointed horizontally across the valley to an another antenna on a mountain peak.  It worked OK but not great.  It required dedicated equipment at both ends and precise aiming/tuning to get working.


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 15, 2017)

OK, so I get the impression that if I want really long range wireless connectivity, I need physical control over both terminals.

That is I need some high end antenna connected to both my computer and the router I want to communicate with, yes? 



beers said:


> Generally you'd need some sort of EIRP back from the remote end.  If it's just a home linksys then fogetaboutit.



The above quote answers the coming question I guess, but I'll ask it anyway.

Is it possible to communicate with a regular wireless router that has no special antenna supplementation e.g. a home router, a small business router, the router at your university's library, etc. from a long range e.g. several miles if you have a strong enough antenna on your computer?


----------



## beers (Nov 15, 2017)

Theoretically, I guess, you'd need a huge antenna gain but you'd also pick up other networks on those channels as well.

You'd be FCC limited to the amount of broadcast power you can transmit back, so you wouldn't be able to reply.

Your free wifi thieving plans may have to be revised.


----------



## Harley Ben (Nov 18, 2017)

I am using Archer 7. So that's the one I am going to suggest it to you. But it would come around for $100+ amount. I bought it for $120 through Amazon 3 months back.


----------



## Harley Ben (Nov 18, 2017)

But you might want to upgrade your OS. Win 7 is a gone case.


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 25, 2017)

strollin said:


> Sounds like you want something like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYSRDJT/ref=psdc_3015438011_t2_B00NQGVLRG



Thanks, but how would I connect that to my laptop?

The jack on the end of the antenna's cable looks unusual.

Is there an adapter for that type of jack to a USB port?


----------



## jj1984 (Nov 25, 2017)

Harley Ben said:


> I am using Archer 7. So that's the one I am going to suggest it to you. But it would come around for $100+ amount. I bought it for $120 through Amazon 3 months back.



The Archer c7? 

That's a router antenna.

I want an antenna for my laptop.


----------



## strollin (Nov 25, 2017)

jj1984 said:


> Thanks, but how would I connect that to my laptop?
> 
> The jack on the end of the antenna's cable looks unusual.
> 
> Is there an adapter for that type of jack to a USB port?


Look at the "Frequently bought together" section of the Amazon listing.  It shows the cable you need along with a USB wifi adapter that will work with that antenna.


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 3, 2017)

strollin said:


> Look at the "Frequently bought together" section of the Amazon listing.  It shows the cable you need along with a USB wifi adapter that will work with that antenna.



I see it. 

Thanks.

Do you have personal experience with this set up?


----------



## strollin (Dec 4, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Harley Ben (Dec 5, 2017)

It has extended antenna's for laptops too. check


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 7, 2017)

Harley Ben said:


> It has extended antenna's for laptops too. check



I don't understand.

What do you mean?


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 7, 2017)

strollin said:


> Nope.



I ordered it the other day, and everything arrived in the mail yesterday.

Yowza, what reception!

I'm having a blast!


----------



## strollin (Dec 8, 2017)

Glad it's working out for you.


----------

